# Chocolate Peanut Butter Pudding Dessert



## davidxways (Apr 11, 2014)

​
1 cup all purpose flour
1/2 cup cold *butter*, cubed
1 1/2 cups chopped cashews, divided (you can substitute your favorite nut)
1 8oz package of cream cheese, softened
1/3 cup creamy *peanut butter*
1 cup confectioners’ sugar
1 12oz container of frozen whipped topping, thawed, divided
2 2/3 cups cold milk
1 package instant *chocolate* *pudding* mix (3.9 oz)
1 package instant vanilla *pudding* mix (3.4 oz)
1 candy bar, milk *chocolate*, coarsely chopped

Place *butter* and flour in a food processor until mixture resembles coarse crumbs.
Add 1 cup cashews; pulse a few times until combined.
Press into a greased 13 x 9 x 2 inch baking dish.
Bake at 350 degrees F for 25-30 minutes or until golden brown.
Cool completely on a wire rack.
In a small mixing bowl, beat the cream cheese, *peanut* *butter* and confectioners’ sugar until
smooth. Fold in 1 cup whipped topping. Spoon over crust.
In another bowl, whisk milk and both *pudding* mixes for 2 minutes.
Let stand for 2 minutes or until soft-set.
Spread over cream cheese layer.
Top with remaining whipped topping.
Sprinkle with chopped candy bar and remaining cashews.
Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving.

Preparation time: 10 minutes
*Cooking* time: 20 minutes
Ready in: 30 minutes

Nutrition Facts
Nutrition (per serving): 399.6 calories; 57% calories from fat; 26.9g total fat; 30.3mg cholesterol;
446.5mg sodium; 348.7mg potassium; 32.9g carbohydrates; 1.6g fiber; 11.1g sugar; 10.4g
protein.


----------

